# What's Fermenting



## Tom (Jul 3, 2009)

OK folks What's Fermenting in your home?
Currently I have fermenting or aging;
5 gal Ice wine from juice
6 gal Italian all juice Amarone started 10-08
6 gal Italian all juice Brunello Started 10-08
6 gal fresh fruit Strawberry/Kiwi started 4-09
6 gal fresh fruit Mixed Fruit started 4-09
6 gal fresh fruit Orange Mango started 5-09
12 gal Chilean all juice Red Zin started 5-09
12 gal Chilean all juice Malbec started 5-09
12 gal Chilean all juice Carmenere started 5-09
6 gal Chilean all juice Syrah started 5-09
6 gal Chilean all juice Pinot Noir started 5-09
6 gal Chilean all juice Cab/Merlot started 5-09
6 gal Chilean all juice Cab Frank Started 5-09
6 gal Chilean all juice Pinot Grigio started 5-09
6 gal all fruit Blueberry started 6-09
6 gal fresh fruit Apricot started 6-09
6 gal All juice Apple-Peach-Passion fruit started today
And to think fruit season just started!
Oh yea September is when Chilean is in season and Italian in October. My My what to do..... CHEERS


----------



## cpfan (Jul 3, 2009)

*************** show off *************


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2009)

You asked whats FERMENTING!!!!!!!! I only see a few that may still be fermenting there!!!!! . I have a few aging but nothing fermenting as we speak. I do need to harvest mullberries in the next few days though so Ill have something fermenting very soon! After that itll be an IPA and then nothing till fall when elderberries and crab apples and peaches come around.


----------



## Racer (Jul 3, 2009)

Man Tom my efforts are only a drop in one of your buckets! But here goes anyway. Just bottled (last week) WE International selection french chardonnay kit, & a 3 gallon 50/50 blend of cab and merlot from last years calf. grape purchase. Need to bottle a US Elite pinot noir kit started last Aug. Need to blend cab. sauv. and merlot from last years calf. grapes so I end up with 3 gallons of a merlot/ cab. blend and a cab/ merlot blend too.Should end up with a 90/10 blend each way if my tastes still run the same.I should have 3 gallons straight merlot and 3 gallons straight cab after blending the other ones. And finally I have a strawberry/dandelion wine just trying to finish fermenting(needs to be racked to carboy).
I'm looking forward to harvest this year. Some of my replantings should bear enough to get a few gallons of my own grape wine plus looking to buy more calf. grapes again this year too.


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2009)

cpfan said:


> *************** show off *************


What can I tell ypou... WE drink alot of wine.


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2009)

Wade E said:


> You asked whats FERMENTING!!!!!!!! I only see a few that may still be fermenting there!!!!! . I have a few aging but nothing fermenting as we speak. I do need to harvest mullberries in the next few days though so Ill have something fermenting very soon! After that itll be an IPA and then nothing till fall when elderberries and crab apples and peaches come around.



Never had Mulberry. What does it taste like?


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2009)

Racer said:


> Man Tom my efforts are only a drop in one of your buckets! But here goes anyway. Just bottled (last week) WE International selection french chardonnay kit, & a 3 gallon 50/50 blend of cab and merlot from last years calf. grape purchase. Need to bottle a US Elite pinot noir kit started last Aug. Need to blend cab. sauv. and merlot from last years calf. grapes so I end up with 3 gallons of a merlot/ cab. blend and a cab/ merlot blend too.Should end up with a 90/10 blend each way if my tastes still run the same.I should have 3 gallons straight merlot and 3 gallons straight cab after blending the other ones. And finally I have a strawberry/dandelion wine just trying to finish fermenting(needs to be racked to carboy).
> I'm looking forward to harvest this year. Some of my replantings should bear enough to get a few gallons of my own grape wine plus looking to buy more calf. grapes again this year too.



What kind of grapes do you have planted?


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 3, 2009)

Geez Tom, give a guy a shot of salt in the eye!!!!!! I just bottled my first batch of wine. Strawberry/Banana, I am so proud of myself, this is gonna be really something, I will post the recipe soon, I have been out of town entertasining my folks. WHAT do I have fermenting? I have a 4 gallon batch working I started with wild rose pedals, I used a couple pounds of golden grapes as a body builder. I used cotes de blanc and I am super excited. Again, give me a day or so and I will post the recipe and some pics. Thanks Luc for the advice. 
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2009)

I would rate mulberry sort of between a blueberry and blackberry flavor and it looks like a blackberry.


----------



## Racer (Jul 4, 2009)

Tom said:


> What kind of grapes do you have planted?


 Mostly hybrids Lacrescent,frontenac gris,valvin muscat,marquette,st.croix.
I do have some chardonnay planted but its too hard to get it to grow and keep it growing well here.I'll probably pull it out and replace it with prarie star next year.


----------



## Sacalait (Jul 4, 2009)

I've got 5gals. of blueberry (fresh fruit) in the secondary and 4gals. blueberry/blackberry in the secondary. Added french oak cubes to both a couple weeks ago and I'll let that sit another 2 weeks before racking off of it.

I picked up a 5gal. bucket of sweet molasses recently (I live near a sugarcane mill) and I'm trying to think of a way to work that into something besides rum. J. Keller uses brown sugar in one of his strawberry recipes...I can see opportunities on the horizon. Maybe a fig wine substituting molasses for sugar, you never know until you try.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2009)

Mollasses huh, Id be careful with that as it does have a strong flavor and will over power stuff very fast. I made a rum with some a little while ago but it will need some aging and its sitting on medium American oak. I also carmelized some sugar and added that to it.


----------



## B-well4200 (Jul 4, 2009)

Currently I have: 
10 Gal blueberry
5 Gal blackberry
1 gal strawberry banana 
1 Gal apple

All in secondaries. I am debating on next wine 5 gal peach (I do live in GA, afterall), 1 gal watermelon (I hear is very difficult), or a blend of using one of these or both. Not sure.


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2009)

B-well4200 said:


> Currently I have:
> 10 Gal blueberry
> 5 Gal blackberry
> 1 gal strawberry banana
> ...



How about some Georgia Peaches? They should be ready soon.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 4, 2009)

I've used dark molasses before.. you'll need a heap of energiser.. the yeast has a tendency to run out of nutrient and produce sulphur dioxide.

Allie


----------



## manku007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing is fermenting in my Jar only air and oxygen. 

Will make Mead after some days.... 

119 Gal x 4.5 = 535.5 liter, Oh My God that means a lot for me, I have read some were that u can only keep about 200 liter or produce it in one year, and if it is true then it is bad to keep that in ur home, Plz keep some of ur wine to my home  so that I can also have some party.

Hahahahahaha just joking ...... Don't mind


----------



## Sacalait (Jul 5, 2009)

Allie, thanks for the heads-up on molasses. I currently use the stuff when BBQing pork.


----------



## B-well4200 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Georgia peaches are ready and I will most likely go with them becouse I can get them cheap. I have never made anywine with peaches so I am excited.


----------



## koda_ky (Jul 5, 2009)

I have 
1 gal pinapple
1 gal blueberry
1 gal white grape raspberry
1 gal fresh concord grape
3 gal cranberry
and have been picking blackberries, black raspberries, and wild red raspberries every other day getting ready for some more... someone help me I love doing this.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 6, 2009)

Not any where near Toms's level but 
5 gal Dandelion
5 gal Blueberry
1 gal Blueberry
5 gal Mixed berry
6L Red raspberry
1 gal Strawberry
1 gal Orange-Pineapple-Strawberry
On the horizon is 3 gal strawberry, 1 gal Mulberry and 3 more gal of red raspberry Big lots style lol.
Just bottled the canned pear.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 6, 2009)

Wade E said:


> You asked whats FERMENTING!!!!!!!! I only see a few that may still be fermenting there!!!!! . I have a few aging but nothing fermenting as we speak. I do need to harvest mullberries in the next few days though so Ill have something fermenting very soon! After that itll be an IPA and then nothing till fall when elderberries and crab apples and peaches come around.


 Wade do you trim off the little stem on the Mulberries?
What a pain.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 6, 2009)

No I dont.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jul 7, 2009)

I have nothing going at the moment. Woreking these 3rd shifts at work has thrown me off schedule. I'm going to try and rack the Muscat again since it has cleared beautifully. The color is kind of a golden hue and I don't want it to sit on the lees for longer than a couple weeks. 

At this point the weather has been too hot and I've been to tired to start anything new. I wanted my next batch to be a beer kit and not a wine one, so July budget is going towards beer supplies, unless I can find a good deal on some fruit. I'm still planning on doing the Mango Coriander Melomel.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 7, 2009)

3rd shift eay. Yuck!! I worked that for a short while and it nearly killed me. Hang in there and dont switch your hours around on the week ends. It is even harder if you do.
Steve


----------



## Malkore (Jul 7, 2009)

Just 3 gallons in secondary right now. We're gonna sell the house so all fermentation is on hold til the new house.

Kinda sad, but in the long run it'll be awesome.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Jul 8, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> 3rd shift eay. Yuck!! I worked that for a short while and it nearly killed me. Hang in there and dont switch your hours around on the week ends. It is even harder if you do.
> Steve



I only work 4 days a week Sat-Tues so I'm have one weekend night and two weekdays to get things done. With my mind being foggy I have to be sure to not do too much on one day otherwise I miss steps.

WSG


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have about 8 gallons of blackberry (from jam) in the primary, the 6 gallons of IM Peach Chardonnay, that I'm going to bottle this weekend, and 3 gallons of Strawberry (made with light brown sugar) that I'm bulk aging.

I'll probably be picking up another kit this weekend, and maybe start a large batch of welch's along with it.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 9, 2009)

8 gallon of blackberry from jam!! How is that going? How many jars and what size did it take?? Thinking of trying a jam wine soon, Steve


----------



## diggerdan17 (Jul 9, 2009)

Only been at this for 2 months .

I have a Grand Cru Chilean Malbec in the primary with skins

CC Barbera with skins in secondary ,fermentation is almost complete

I also have bulk aging Staggs Leap Merlot
Legacy Shiraz
Orchard Breezin Blueberry Shiraz

On the work bench waiting for an empty primary is RJS Okanagan Red Meritage

I think i,ll slow up on buying kits for a couple months and try my hand at some fruit wines next. That Skeeter Pee sounds really good!


----------



## smurfe (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't have anything actually fermenting. I do have a whole lot to bottle. In fact I have so much to bottle that I can't even remember what I have back there. Hopefully the "Man Cave" will be done soon and when I move all the winery and brewery stuff back there I will get some bottling and organization done.


----------



## ruggierm1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just bottled a Heron Bay Cab/Shiraz blend on Saturday. I am also currently aging a WE Barolo, and a WE Australian Cab Sauv. I will also be starting a Peach wine this weekend. As this is my first attempt at a fruit wine, wish me luck.


----------



## Nubz (Jul 9, 2009)

5 gallons of apple wine from juice i mixed up monday of this week
thinking of putting down a mead soon also


----------



## St Allie (Jul 9, 2009)

gonzo46307 said:


> I have about 8 gallons of blackberry (from jam) in the primary, the 6 gallons of IM Peach Chardonnay, that I'm going to bottle this weekend, and 3 gallons of Strawberry (made with light brown sugar) that I'm bulk aging.
> 
> I'll probably be picking up another kit this weekend, and maybe start a large batch of welch's along with it.
> 
> ...



Bob,

can you share that blackberry jam recipe please?

cheers

Allie


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 9, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> 8 gallon of blackberry from jam!! How is that going? How many jars and what size did it take?? Thinking of trying a jam wine soon, Steve



It took 16 - 18oz jars, the fermentation was going good, but it's slacked off quite a bit. I hesitate to post the recipe, because initially I really screwed it up...see this post

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3780

...so I'm really not sure how it's going to turn out.

The SG in the large primary finally got down to 1.012, so I racked it into the secondary...now I'm just going to let it finish off, it's just going slower than any other batch I've done. The smaller primary bucket is at 1.020, so I'll let it sit a few more days and check again. Time will tell.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 9, 2009)

smurfe, if you need help on the organizing and bottling thing call me. 
Bob sorry if I keep asking the same questions lol. I have to quit drinking and typing!!


----------

